# New Flip Up Deck Hustler Raptor



## ztrjim

http://zeroturn..raptor-with-flip-up-deck/
Hello to easier cleaning! Bye

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/bja489M8J2g?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Too cool! Why didn't they come up with this years ago?


----------



## Yardman

*Hustler Raptor Flip-Up*

https://www.hustlerturf.com/products/raptor-flip-up

I know that this is an old post/thread but this "flip-up" feature by Hustler is one of the main reasons why I purchased the Hustler Raptor Flip-up (other two where "made in the U.S.A." & "free delivery+10% discount").

It is scheduled to be delivered to my house later today (yes they deliver on Sunday's!) and I am really looking forward to it, especially the "flip up" feature (along with all the other positive duties that the Hustler Raptor is known for).

Believe me it gets tiring (at least for me) to clean the underside of the deck and replace blades, having to raise the entire mower, etc.


----------



## johnlevis

Hi Yardman, Was it working before you changed the belt? If it was, then you do not have the belt routed correctly. I suggest talking to your Hustler dealer, and get the belt routing diagram from them.


----------



## Herrikane

Hello all... Just bought a used flip deck and I was wondering what would prevent the deck from flipping up? I put the pin in released the handle and nothing won't flip ... doesn't do anything with that handle down. Is something else broken?


----------

